# customers may experience loss of network connectivity and/or errors in McAfee 20/8/12



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

20th August 2012
*Some customers may experience a loss of network connectivity and/or errors in McAfee Security Center after a recent update*
McAfee has updated a file that has caused issues with McAfee antivirus products and disruption to some customers' Internet service

Solution
[Green] http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?lc=1033&id=TS101446
also the removal tool has resolved quite a few issue reported here - see below

*Environment/Affected Suites:*
All McAfee suites

*Affected Operating Systems:*
Windows XP
Windows Vista
Windows 7

*Problem 1*
After a recent update, customers are unable to access the Internet.

*Problem 2*
Customers are unable to perform any actions in the McAfee Security Center console. One of the following errors displays when you perform any operation in the McAfee Security Center console such as scans and updates:

Solution
[Green] http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?lc=1033&id=TS101446
also the removal tool has resolved quite a few issue reported here - see below


* Mcafee Removal Tool *
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

|MG| McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 6.0.151.0 Download

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

After removing the mcafee product - if you want to re-install



> To download and install your McAfee service, please follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Go to https://home.mcafee.com/secure/protected/login.aspx?
> 2. Enter your registered email address and password
> ...


If you have any problems you can contact mcafee via email or online chat here
Services and Support for Home and Office

*McAfee landing page*
https://us.mcafee.com/en-us/landingpages/product_message.asp?cid=35114

*Resolving the recent update issues with McAfee Consumer Products*
Antivirus Software and Internet Security For Your PC | McAfee

*McAfee offers compensation for losses from signature debacle*
McAfee offers compensation for losses from signature debacle - The H Security: News and Features
McAfee to offer compensation to crippled XP users - PC Advisor


----------



## DrChannon (Aug 22, 2012)

This sorted it for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for this. This sorted my problem too.


----------



## kuiariun (Jul 14, 2012)

USEFUL
thanks


----------

